# Aquarium For Sulawesi Shrimp



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello , 
These are my Caridina sp. Cardinal ,shrimp of Sulawesi ,and your aquarium, with rock ,Java moss ,Salvinia molesta and Cladophora ,with many caves, because they need them .
PH 7,5 Temp 28º C.
They share the aquarium with other two species, Caridina sp. "red fire" and Caridina trimaculatus.



























































































The aquarium:


----------



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

diego said:


> Temp 38º C.


Nice aquarium! Are you sure your tank's temperature is this high? I don't believe that would be too healthy for the shrimp species you have...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

hehe ya 100F sounds on the warm side. He probably meant 28C. Thats a nice looking tank, almost looks like a salt tank with those rocks


----------



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

> Are you sure your tank's temperature is this high?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Excuse me hahahahahaahaha :icon_hang 
temp are 28º C. ohhhhhh my Good 38º C. Only it is necessary to put the rice ,for the "PAELLA"
http://almarcatering.com/images/800px-Paella_de_marisco_01.jpg

Thank you for correcting me.
Regards:thumbsup:


----------



## Nico Luchoro (Mar 19, 2009)

MMMM... paella.... GRR..... xD

good that this paella

RICA! RICA!

JEJEJE


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I always wanted to try paella.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

beautiful, only drawback about this shrimp is you have to use a magnified lens to appreciate its beauty.


Diego, did you get your shrimp through your local retailer in Spain? and how much did you pay for each? 
It looks like the only place I can get it in the US is planetinverts, non of my local fish store have sulawesi shrimps or snails.


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

I just picked up some sulawesi shrimp from planetinverts and they were a pleasure to deal with....Anyway how long have you had these shrimp? Have you had any luck breeding them?


----------



## Nico Luchoro (Mar 19, 2009)

Here in Spain already we have them available, 7 Euros cost the unit in the shop-alive(Terra-Viva), in Alicante. To all the money do they cost(suit) in the USA??

Saludos!!!


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Diego,

May I ask what the gh/kh is for your sulaweis shrimps? What about your water changes how often?


----------



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

> Diego, did you get your shrimp through your local retailer in Spain?


Yes Bettatail ,Here it is possible to obtain in several sites(places) . Only some , as the "cardinal ", the "red fire" , the "White line " and few more.
the price ? Among 7€ and 10€ .
CraigL83 I go a little time, you upset a few months, and at the moment I have not had babies.
Nico Luchoro ,yes have a Cardinal With eggs.


----------



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

Already the Sulawesi have eggs!!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

It's great to hear that you've got babies! I wish there was a LFS that carried these around me.


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

wish you health baby shrimps!


----------

